
New – Redis 4.0 Compatibility in Amazon ElastiCache - mariuz
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-redis-4-0-compatibility-in-amazon-elasticache/
======
ksri
The biggest feature in 4.0 is modules. Yet there is no mention of modules I'm
their release notes. I was hoping elasticache would support a whitelisted set
of modules.

